# Moving to Australia? Channel 4 wants to help!



## Louise McGregor

CHANNEL 4 IS ON THE HUNT FOR PEOPLE TO APPEAR IN A BRAND NEW PROPERTY SHOW. 

IF YOU ARE MOVING TO AUSTRALIA AND STRUGGLING TO FIND YOUR DREAM AUSSIE HOME WE COULD HAVE THE ANSWER. 

WE HAVE A TEAM OF PROFESSIONAL HOME FINDERS READY TO HELP YOU WITH THE LEGWORK. WE’LL AIM TO FIND YOUR IDEAL HOME AND EVEN HELP BROKER THE DEAL …

IF THIS SOUNDS LIKE YOU CONTACT:

Louise.Mcgregor[at]raisetheroofproductions com

0141-427-5880 ​


----------

